# Celebrities with light golden brown hair with blonde highlights?



## yooniecorn

I would like to take some sample photos to my colorist.


----------



## charish

my computer won't let me paste any pictures right now, but maybe you could find some of jennifer aniston.


----------



## LaItaliana

Look up some older ones of Jennifer lopez or eva longoria


----------



## yooniecorn

Any with light or fair skin? Those're all kind of tanned ladies.


----------



## justdragmedown

also try the olsen twins


----------



## luxotika

I would say Jennifer Aniston too!


----------



## empericalbeauty

Jennifer Aniston's hair does it for me.


----------



## Claire Hughes

Nat the last picture,, what u think of the colour?


----------

